# ATI OpenGL treiber fuer XP



## Mayday (1. März 2002)

irgendwie geht OpenGL bei XP nicht ...
Auf der ATI home page bei den treibern steht =
The RAGE 128 driver included with Windows XP does NOT support OpenGL

das kann doch nich sein das ganz ATI kein opengl unter xp unterstuetzt !

was kann ich tun ?


----------



## Freaky (1. März 2002)

*hmm...*

hhmmm....na wenn´s da steht gibts wohl keine  !!!!
ne welche karte ? gibt ja mehr als 2 ati karten....

gruß freaky


----------



## Mayday (2. März 2002)

ich hab ne ATI rage 128


----------



## ERkann (7. März 2002)

Kein Treiber von Windows XP unterstuetzt OpenGL

Kommt mir aber ein wenig merkwürdig vor das du sagst Rage128

das ist eigentlich ein Nvidia Chipsatz!!!!!

ansonsten kannst du aber auch die Treiber für 2000 saugen.

Die gehen meist auch.


----------

